# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  بيكنباور: نهائي المونديال دعاية سيئة لكرة القدم

## العالي عالي

*


*
*انتقد أسطورة كرة القدم  الألماني فرانز بيكنباور الملقب باسم "القيصر" اليوم الثلاثاء المباراة  النهائية لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بين منتخبي أسبانيا وهولندا  مؤكداً أنها اتسمت بالخشونة وتعد بمثابة دعاية سيئة لرياضة كرة القدم.*

*وكتب بيكنباور في عموده بصحيفة  بيلد الألمانية "يجب أن تكون المباراة النهائية هي ذروة كأس العالم. ولكن  لسوء الحظ كان هذا النهائي دعاية سيئة لكرة القدم.*

*وقال بيكنباور "افتقاد للتدفق  (الهجومي) واحتجاج دائم للاعبين وافتقاد الحكم للنظرة الشاملة الحقيقية.*

*وفاز المنتخب الأسباني بهدف  وحيد سجل أندريس إنييستا قبل أربع دقائق من نهاية الوقت الإضافي على ملعب  "سوكر سيتي" في جوهانسبرغ.*

*وأشهر الحكم الإنكليزي هوارد  ويب 14 بطاقة صفراء من بينها بطاقتان للهولندي جون هيتينغا الذي طرد.*

*وقال بيكنباور إن المنتخب  الألماني الذي أحرز المركز الثالث، ظهر على عكس ذلك وقدم كرة قدم جذابة.*

*وكشف القيصر عن أن عدة مسؤولين  قالوا له إن "الألمان لعبوا أفضل كرة قدم" في كأس العالم.*

*وأبدى بيكنباور، الذي فاز بكأس  العالم لاعباً ومدرباً، أمله أيضاً في أن يجدد المدير الفني يواخيم لوف  عقده مع الاتحاد الألماني للعبة. 
*

----------

